# Skeleton Masks - who makes the best?



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey guys,

It's been years since i've bought a mask, been into the makeup scene, but this year i fancy a change.

I've done a brief look around the companies i remember and the best i've found so far is from Halloween Asylum, who we all know are a great company

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/totenkopf_skeleton_halloween_mask.html

I'm looking for something like that, with a chest piece.

Does anyone know of better?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

You should PM forum member Chop Shop or just checkout his blog/store here:
http://creep-factory.blogspot.com/

Tons of wickedly-amazing masks. His skull mask is Awesome!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Haunt Tactics had some great looking zombie costumes at Transworld this year. http://www.haunttactics.com/products.html He also sells zombie armor body parts like chest pieces and stuff: http://www.haunttactics.com/zombie_armor.html This is pro stuff with pro prices so brace yourself. 

Note about one of their costumes, The Zombie King... loved it! There was an actor walking around the show with it on and, boy, did you get out of the way. It was intimidating:


----------

